# Marine stress coat in freshwater aquarium?



## Suzie (Apr 17, 2010)

Today I bought some stress coat, but didn't realise until after adding it to my tank that the stress coat the assistant gave me was for marine tanks. I can't find any information anywhere about whether or not this will harm my tank. Can anyone help?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Suzie, welcome to TFK. I don't know the answer to your question but I'm sure someone will come along soon who does. What size tank, how long has it been set up and what are you keeping in it??


----------



## Suzie (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi, thanks for the reply. It's a 35 US gallon tank, it's been set up for years, but following on from the death of our enormous plec (he was about 12 years old), we've just re-stocked the tank. When the plec was in the tank, we only had a few neons etc. in there, but over the last few weeks we have added gouramis, platties, swordtails, tetras, harlequins, clown loaches and dwarf rainbow fish. It's a few hours now since we added the Marine Stress Coat, and all seems well, but I'm still nervous. The regular Stress Coat says that it can be used in marine set-ups, but the Marine Stress Coat doesn't say that it can be used in a freshwater tank.


----------



## Suzie (Apr 17, 2010)

*Marine stress coat in freshwater aquarium*

For anyone interested, just wanted to let you know that I contacted the makers of Stress Coat to ask if adding Marine Stress Coat to my freshwater aquarium will have caused any harm. The replied that Marine Stress Coat is perfectly safe to use in a freshwater aquarium - the only difference is the viscosity of the product - Marine Stress Coat doesn't foam in a marine aquarium. :-D


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Good to know, thanks for posting!!


----------

